# Titel Blutsegeladmiral



## ToteKuh (11. Oktober 2008)

Hallo buffies,

ich war grad auf dem PTR unterwegs und hab da einen Spieler mit dem Titel Blutsegeladmiral gesehen. Weiß einer von euch vllt wie man den Titel bekommt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minicooli (11. Oktober 2008)

Denk mal Maximalruf bei den Blutsegelbukanieren?
Kann auch sein dass man die Quest für den Hut oder das ganze Rüstungsset haben muss.
 Edit: first!!!1


----------



## Kentras (11. Oktober 2008)

denke mal du musst bei den blutsegelpiraten (k.A ob die auf Deutsch so heißen) einen bestimmten Ruf haben. 

Achja FIRST


----------



## r0chel (11. Oktober 2008)

ehrfürchtig bei den blutsegelbukanieren


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

Kentras schrieb:


> denke mal du musst bei den blutsegelpiraten (k.A ob die auf Deutsch so heißen) einen bestimmten Ruf haben.
> 
> Achja FIRST


HAHA fail at kiddy sein!!


----------



## ToteKuh (11. Oktober 2008)

Ok dann weiß ich ja was ich heute zu tun hab. Danke für die schnellen Antworten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnnsen (11. Oktober 2008)

Ja, das ist richtig. Du brauchst die Quest mit dem Hut, soviel ich weiß, bzw eben exalted.


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (11. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man bei Beutebucht questet, wird der Ruf doch Unfreunlich oder? Wie bekommt man Ruf bei denen? Vielleicht in Nordend?


----------



## Schlamm (11. Oktober 2008)

Kann amn nicht die Wachen von Beutebucht killen, wenn man bb auf krieg stellt oder so? Ich kann mir vorstellen, das man dann auch ruf bekommt bei denen.


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (11. Oktober 2008)

Beutebucht Wachen töten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StonedBeer (11. Oktober 2008)

Guide für den Titel

Da steht alles drin, man muss die Quest für den Hut machen, dazu muss man freundlich bei den Blutsegelbukanieren sein. 
Dabei wird man allerdings "hated" bei allen Goblinfraktionen, und während der Grind für Blutsegelbukanier rep noch einigermaßen ok ist, ist der grind seine rep bei den Goblins von Dampfdruckkartell wieder hoch zu bekommen furchtbar^^


----------



## mookuh (11. Oktober 2008)

ehrfürchtig bei blutsegelbukanier...
ich werd ihn nciht holen da ich sonst nicht mehr zum gnomeningenieur leherer kann


----------



## StonedBeer (11. Oktober 2008)

man braucht nicht(!) ehrfürchtig, der Titel ist an das Abschließen der Questmit dem hut gebunden.

Dazu Tigole: "It's granted based on having completed the quest, Avast Ye, Admiral. Hat not needed. "
Nachzulesen hier


----------



## Rhokan (11. Oktober 2008)

YEEHAAA endlich mehr als das equip!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schouck (11. November 2008)

ich meine man muss freundlich sein oder?


----------



## grimmjow (12. November 2008)

Kann man danach nicht mehr nach Ratschet und co. da man von den Wachem angegriffen wird? Verliert man also bei allen Goblins Ruf? oO


----------



## ._.' (12. November 2008)

Jo verlierst bei alle Ruf aber kannst den Ruf auch wieder hoch bringen .Bei so Veräter am Strand vor BB


----------



## SirCotare (12. November 2008)

Uff... also:

Den Titel bekommt man wenn man die besagte Quest gemacht hat (Avast Ye, Admiral!). Diese benötigt Freundlich bei den Blutsegelbukkanieren und dieser Ruf kann durch das töten von Wachen in Beutebucht erfarmt werden.

Um danach wieder beim Dampfdruckkartell hochzukommen (man verliert ja fast den ganzen Ruf dort) gibts mehr oder weniger 2 Möglichkeiten:

1) Vor jeder Goblinstadt gibts nen NPC bei dem man gewisse Materialien abgeben kann. Dies verringert jedoch euren Ruf bei den Blutsegelbukanieren wieder, geht aber dafür relativ schnell.

2) Düsterbruch nord.... Schlüssel farmen und Goblin befreien, sowie Ogeranzüge machen lassen... das geht extrem langsam ist mühsam, braucht man danach nen Seelendoktor, aber man verliert keinen Ruf bei den Blutsegelbuakieren.

Nachzulesen alles auf WoWWiki


----------



## domes (12. November 2008)

SirCotare schrieb:


> Uff... also:
> 
> Den Titel bekommt man wenn man die besagte Quest gemacht hat (Avast Ye, Admiral!). Diese benötigt Freundlich bei den Blutsegelbukkanieren und dieser Ruf kann durch das töten von Wachen in Beutebucht erfarmt werden.
> 
> ...



3) Piraten farmen in Tanaris ( 1Ruf pro Mob, 3-5 für die 2 "Bosse"), Wasserbeutel in Tanaris abgeben, wenn man dort neutral ist (kein Rufverlust bei den Bukanieren)

4) Winterhauchquests (kein Rufverlust bei den Bukanieren)


----------



## Elenenedh (30. Oktober 2009)

ToteKuh schrieb:


> Hallo buffies,
> 
> ich war grad auf dem PTR unterwegs und hab da einen Spieler mit dem Titel Blutsegeladmiral gesehen. Weiß einer von euch vllt wie man den Titel bekommt?
> 
> ...



Servus - wir hatten im Rahmen unseres Guides für "Am Rande des Wahnsinns" auch einen Leitfaden für den Blutsegeladmiral (Klick - da findest Du auch die nötigen Infos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomlin (30. Oktober 2009)

Elenenedh schrieb:


> Servus - wir hatten im Rahmen unseres Guides für "Am Rande des Wahnsinns" auch einen Leitfaden für den Blutsegeladmiral (Klick - da findest Du auch die nötigen Infos.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




11.10.2008 !!!

Wer wollte das denn wissen das dieses Thema wieder ausgebuddelt wird?


----------



## Komakomi (30. Oktober 2009)

r0chel schrieb:


> ehrfürchtig bei den blutsegelbukanieren


des will ich sehen, wie des jemand schafft o.O

für den titel muss man ladiglich einen freundlichen ruf erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thogrimm. (30. Oktober 2009)

ist aber ganz schön stressig den ruf bei den gobbos dann wieder hinzubiegen, vor allem seit ony wieder interesasnt geworden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (30. Oktober 2009)

jup, aber naja n bissl seide und es geht


----------



## Haggelo (30. Oktober 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ehrfürchtig bei blutsegelbukanier...
> ich werd ihn nciht holen da ich sonst nicht mehr zum gnomeningenieur leherer kann



Das hab ich zu spät gemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakonis (30. Oktober 2009)

> Servus - wir hatten im Rahmen unseres Guides für "Am Rande des Wahnsinns" auch einen Leitfaden für den Blutsegeladmiral (Klick - da findest Du auch die nötigen Infos



hehe, jetzt werden schon totgeglaubte threats von admins ausgebuddelt.


----------

